
The Fraud and the Four-Hour Workweek - CosmicShadow
https://jacobinmag.com/2018/03/four-hour-workweek-tim-ferriss-work
======
dubyabee2
Whoa, there is someone who didn't read and didn't clearly understand the
meaning in his books... I am very disappointed in her view. The guidance of
his writing has effected my life and it's trajectory. Everyone has enemies.
All I can say is, very humbly, Thank You Mr. Tim Ferriss for publishing your
works.

